# Fuses and Mainleaf springs!



## 112220 (May 14, 2008)

Hi folks! I'm new to this posting lark but have got loads of great info from reading a lot of yer threads cheers :wink: 
I have a brilliant S660 1988 Merc 2998cc Diesel... she's a great machine!

2 problems I have at the minute which I'd really appreciate any help with :?

1. the radio, 12V cigarette lighter, hazard lights and the dashboard clock all stopped working together. I presumed it was a fuse so I replaced the 5 x 8A ceramic fuses in the box at the drivers left leg [LHD] and I also got an auto-electrician to check it out but no success... He thinks the new fuses are all working and maybe there's a second fuse hiding somewhere 8O... Somebody said maybe there's s relay problem but I don't have much of a clue about these things!!
I've also tried to check out the original hymer manuals but the brochures on hymer.com don't show that level of detail

2. I need to replace the mainleaf springs as the right side of the campervan is slightly [~5cm] lower than the the left. The guys in the merc garage suggest i replace all four and would charge me over 1,500 quid to do it! i couldn't afford that and know if i could find second hand parts that fit it would be much cheaper but I've rang ton's of breakers yards without any success - apparently it was a 409d model and they are very hard to find... I even tried breakerlink.com without success! 

Cheers folks
... PS i am in Ireland


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Firt principle is the same for brakes. Always change both sides. 

Also, if you buy second hand springs, what makes them any likely to be better than the originals.

There are engineering companies all over the Uk that refurbish leaf springs and sometimes make them even more betterer than before. ( betterer is a technical term us geenymouses use)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think you have found the right fusebox. These items are all part of the original merc chassis so if you haven't got one get a 409d owners manual off eBay (etc).


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

As bandaid says look in the yellow pages or ask at your local garage about local spring manufacturer, you dont say where you live, we have one here locally in Brigg Lincs they refurbed the rears for my Hymer and added an extra leaf plus new longer u bolts £170 (that was 3 years ago)


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Are you sure it's based on a 409? not a 410, as my BIL has an '88 s660 and his is on a 410..
409/410 springs can be refurbished.
Try these for a reasonable quote on BOTH rear springs. [never do just the one]
http://www.rossroadsprings.co.uk/Main frame page.htm


----------



## 112220 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions!

1. Spoke to a guy in Hambilton Engineering who was really helpful and told me to check under the glovebox and lo-and-behold!! there was the second fusebox! quick change of an 8A fuse and we're back in business :lol: 

2. No joy yet re mainleaf springs but will keep on plugging


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*fuse you want to find !!!lol!!!!!!!!!!*

if you look up and under the dash on the right hand side glove box in front of you now go under the dash , it is under the glove box . this is where you find the fuse box for the merc side of things , and the fuse on the pillar left hand side is for the camper only . all the fuse are old type , same as the one,s on left side , look closely their is latch turn it and the fuse board will drop down ,

have fun , all the best denton.


----------

